# Grether Lantern



## rbaker (May 23, 2009)

I found a old Grether Lantern at an auction a while back....I made some effort to find out a bit about it with not much luck.....I have listed it on Ebay..


----------



## Cosmo7809 (May 23, 2009)

And purpose of this thread is?


----------



## Benson (May 23, 2009)

Cosmo7809 said:


> And purpose of this thread is?





rbaker said:


> I have listed it on Ebay..


I think that was the purpose.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (May 23, 2009)

:whoopin:


----------



## Illum (May 23, 2009)

at least put up your link :shrug:


----------



## Howecollc (May 25, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Grether-Delta-F...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50 *???*


----------



## Burgess (May 28, 2009)

Well, that lantern IS interesting !


And, get a load of the Telephone Number

of the Wisconsin (City) Water Department . . . .


Phone Number has 3 digits ! ! !


Just dial 231






Those old Eveready Batteries look pretty neat, also. :twothumbs

Wish i could see a quality, close-up photo of 'em,

to perhaps determine a Year, Copyright, Patent, etc.



Anyway, glad that i stumbled upon this thread !

:thanks:


lovecpf

_


----------

